# Rook Baffle- Tomorrow, we ride......



## dan_bo (10 Nov 2009)

as per, names in a hat.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Nov 2009)

It's a good book you know!


----------



## Landslide (13 Nov 2009)

Me please!


----------



## addictfreak (13 Nov 2009)

Me too. cheers


----------



## dan_bo (13 Nov 2009)

That's more like it.


----------



## Panter (13 Nov 2009)

Ooooh, ooooh, me too please


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Nov 2009)

Moi aussi - heard a reading of this not long ago, and would love to read the whole thing!


----------



## stephec (13 Nov 2009)

Me too please.


----------



## punkypossum (13 Nov 2009)

And me please!!!


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (13 Nov 2009)

Count me in Dan, me old China.

Ta muchly.


----------



## longers (13 Nov 2009)

Please.


----------



## ComedyPilot (13 Nov 2009)

Please....too


----------



## Tynan (14 Nov 2009)

Tynan!


----------



## dan_bo (16 Nov 2009)

Send us you Adress then....................................................ComedyPilot.


----------



## dan_bo (16 Nov 2009)

I'll get it away at the end of the week.


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Nov 2009)

PM sent


----------



## Dayvo (17 Nov 2009)

CP!

Baggsie next after you!


----------

